# Advice Please: this schematic



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

This is a Heathcote SA1. I need the train to start at one terminus, stop at the station in the center, travel to the opposing terminus, reverse, and repeat the same action automatically. 

Does this wiring schematic look correct to perform such a function? I received about ten pages of schematics, the aggregate of which is overwhelming and vague. I think I got it down to this schematic above. 

The project is to be a subway, with the entire track consisting of that which is pictured; point-to-point:









I am a total green horn at this sort of wiring.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The manual or instructions should specify that
the control unit does or does not reverse the cars when they
reach the 'end of the line' and power them to return.

The wiring diagram does not include what takes
place in the control device.

Don


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Thank you for that, Don, I'll go back and look. As per Clive, the Heathcote guy, it should return automatically. 

I got it wired up now, had to use what wire I had on hand, it would have been nice if I had six different colors, but I kept a close eye on what went where. 

It lights up, the train moves, things flash in sequence. The train only moves in one direction and then clonks slowly into the bumper. 

I guess the next step will be do apply the sensors. Next question, how far do I space them? I guess this will be a guess, and the controller has a screw in the back that apparently controls momentum, and we'll see what else.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

*IRDOT Sensor Issue*






Video worth a thousand words, but it would seem that the third sensor from the left is not lighting up when the subway passes over it. In essence, only halt the track is working correctly. Any ideas? I am going over the wiring, but cannot find any fault.


----------

